# How Could I Resist? :)



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Shannon from Poppy Patch Farm had a buck for sale that I just could not resist purchasing...Old Mountain Farm Warlock! He is a really neat little buck. I'm just in love with his pedigree and after drooling over his sire, Hot Stuff, I knew when this guy came up I had to have him. His dam has a beautiful udder as well that I think will really help improve udders on my does. Oh..and to top it off...he has neat orange moon spots! You can see him on this page... http://www.angelfire.com/super2/poppypa ... sires.html

I also just "had" to pick out a doe to go with him, so.... Minnie Pearl, who is an adorable little thing with a nice little udder is coming as well. She is a very cute black and white first freshener doe. You can see her on this page.. http://www.angelfire.com/super2/poppypa ... eners.html

Anywho, just had to share. BIG thank you to Shannon!! I'm so excited to pick them up! :leap:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Ahhhhhh they are gorgeous! You must be so stoked 

Congrats!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I hate you so much right now LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what lovely additions 

I love poppy patch goats!!! I want one but they are so far away


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Laura... LOL :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Seriously.....Watch your goatie back LOL......Just playing....Im really happy you were able to get those two.....I wont hurt you as long as they dont have Moonspots or wattles....UH OH Iguess I have to hate you now! LOLOLOL


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:ROFL: I just love some of the names! 

PS, You two ladies are a hoot. I always love to read the posts on here.

If you are ever near Alabama, let me know.

Gina


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new additions!!!


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Aw I am so happy for you!! Laura and I went up and got two doe sisters out of Poppy Seed and we LOVE them. Amazing...really...My doe of the pair is participating in LA next month and I can't wait! So, I know you are thrilled with your animals, as we are! Congrats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you! That is great to hear! I love Poppy Seed!! I bet you two girls got some nice does there.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

meh....they are ok....No wattles though


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:ROFL: Oh Laura, you don't have to sit here and pretend you don't love them. :ROFL:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I do I guess lol....I NEED WATTLES though hahahahaha.....I have problems lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think you have a problem... lol


----------

